# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Программа для проверки страниц (ищу)

## UniteUnique

Есть список URL, необходимо проверить их на время последнего обновления и отсортировать по этому времени, есть ли такая прога ?

----------


## p486

как понимать "время последнего обновления"?

----------


## UniteUnique

> как понимать "время последнего обновления"?


"это время, когда страница была изменена последний раз..."

----------

